# St Malo Parking



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have tried searching, I really have, even the advanced search, but gave up, sorry. We are going to Brittany in July/August, and would love to spend some time in St Malo. Can anyone recommend good parking or an Aire in or around St Malo, withing 3 kilometers will be fine, we have a 7.4 meter Motorhome.

Many thanks


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We visited St Malo & stayed at this campsite . . if my TomTom is right the GPS is N48deg 38min 09sec / W2deg 01min 45sec
Its St Malo's Municipal campsite & only 15-20 min easy [flat] walk into St Malo centre.

Camping Camp Municipal Les Ilotsâ€Ž - I think its just off Allee Gaston Buy
La Cité
Saint-Malo, France


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We stayed here in ALET about 30 mins walk from St Malo walled city

http://www.saint-malo-tourisme.com/...gorie=6&idFiche=6741&pageX=1#tourismeModule=0


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Park on the harbour side, quite a few vans do or the Municipal Site


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We visited St Malo last September and parked a short walk away in a parking area we found on the MHF database. I'll see if I can find it again.
We stayed at an excellent campsite, called Camping Des Chevrets, about halfway between St Malo and Cancale.


Chris


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

stevec195 said:


> I have tried searching, I really have, even the advanced search, but gave up, sorry.


You've clearly been searching in the wrong place. :?

There are two parking places, an aire and a campsite listed in the MHF campsite database.

Go to the campsite map, locate St Malo on the map and double click on the town. That'll show you all the listed sites within a 20 mile radius. Click on each site icon for more details.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In addition I don't think I put this on the campsite database but we have successfully parked here for several hours, free, with no bother:

Place de la Grande Hermine
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?source=mog&gl=uk


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oops, sorry, on phone and that didn't work.


----------

